# Tegus Love Eggs



## AB^ (Aug 11, 2008)

and though not a tegu, nor will they ever eat an egg, just got 2 of these side blotched lizards.. Dont know if I'll keep them, but it's nice having something new around.


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 11, 2008)

i <3 eggs too


----------



## Markie (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice pictures. How is that egg cooked?


----------



## AB^ (Aug 11, 2008)

hard boiled


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 11, 2008)

I never knew I liked medium or soft boiled eggs till I cooked some up for my tegu. At least he got me to try something new :-D .


----------



## Markie (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh ok! I thought it was, but I guess I'm just used to hardboiled eggs being peeled and whole, so it threw me off when it was in half. Haha.


----------



## shabazz (Aug 12, 2008)

is the shell on that frist one


----------



## AB^ (Aug 12, 2008)

I always leave the shell on.


----------



## angelrose (Aug 12, 2008)

they do love their eggs. how often do you feed them eggs ? oh and thank you for the bamboo idea. I feel like I am in a jungle or something.


----------



## Markie (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow, I didn't even notice the bamboo until you said something, angelrose! That does look pretty awesome!


----------



## AB^ (Aug 12, 2008)

It looks good until they shred the crap out of it lol


----------



## CaseyUndead (Aug 13, 2008)

Aww.. He has it in his mouth like a dog with a ball, lol. I just gave my baby some scrambled egg today for the first time and he tore into it! He's becoming quite the little piggy.


----------



## luckdragon (Aug 13, 2008)

Mine wolfed down scrambled eggs and chose those over the meat yesterday (we mixed them and he only ate the eggs)! WOW!


----------

